# Done with Charbroil



## Trekr (Jan 11, 2006)

I called Charbroil about my burner and was quite surprised to learn that they had credited  my account with the cost of the burner that I had sent back. I had intended that they make the correction and send me the burner that was intended for my grill. The gal told me that she couldn't find the burner that I needed and that I should go to Walmart or Kmart and get a universal burner. That burned my butt. What unprofessional treatment. It cost me shipping both ways, one to get me the wrong part and one to ship back their mistake. I cooled down and ordered a New Weber Silver. 
Now am waiting for a knock at our door that will signal our new Weber era.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 11, 2006)

Why not a kettle, Trekr??


----------



## zilla (Jan 11, 2006)

Dude you need a big ass GatorPit in your yard. At that point your great grand children wont even be calling for parts.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jan 11, 2006)

well you did go the right route with weber , you wont be disapointed with the customer service   =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 12, 2006)

Woo - Hoo ! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 12, 2006)

You will have no trouble with a Weber!


----------

